# kafa bir dünya



## adventrue

'Kafa bin dünya' bir müzik grubu'nun ismidir, ama o ifade ahiren de duydum. Ne anlama geliyor? (Sarhoş olduğu bir coçuk hakkında bir hikayesimişti)


----------



## macrotis

_'Kafa bin dünya' bir müzik grubunun ismidir, ama bu ifadeyi başka yerde de duydum. Ne anlama geliyor? (Sarhoş bir çocuk hakkında bir hikayeydi)_

I didn't know it either. There's the expression _kafa 1500_, meaning drunk or high (by alcohol or drug).

After Googling a bit, I infer that this expression also means drunk or high, or scatterbrain.


----------



## norma jean baker

es bedeutet generell dass man sich nicht konzentrieren, gerade denken, orientieren. so wie man viele dinge im Kopf hat und einfach nicht die ordnen. die Gründe können verschieden sein -z.b. zu viel trinken oder viele Sorge haben-.


----------



## Drezar

said such a sentence did not take much alcohol have good head


----------



## dawar

adama bak, kafa bin dünya = look at the guy, he's high/freaked out/drunk.

çok içtim bugün, kafa bin dünya = i drunk/smoked a lot today, i'm so pickled/high.


----------



## Elanorr

don't we say "kafa bi dünya"?


----------



## Rallino

Elanorr said:


> don't we say "kafa bi dünya"?


 
YES! Ever since Adventrue opened this thread I 'd been asking myself whether I had ever heard this expression before, although it was possible to understand that it is related to being drunk, something just wasn't right. Now that Elanorr suggested that it's "bi / bir" it sounds much better to me, and I also think that it's the correct version =)


----------



## dawar

certainly


----------



## wormhole

One can also use "Kafa bir milyon!" to give the same meaning as "Kafa bir dünya!" does.


----------

